
Wi-Fi Direct Products Connect Without A Network - jamesbritt
http://www.informationweek.com/news/infrastructure/remote_access/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=227900741&subSection=News
======
staktrace
Ars Technica story on the same topic:
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/10/no-base-
station-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/10/no-base-station-
required-peer-to-peer-wifi-direct-is-go.ars)

------
semipermeable
Reminds me of adhoc wifi gaming with Nintendo DS Lites in 2005.

